# quick books question



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Guys, Is there a way to download my amex acount into my wells fargo check book ledger. I can download the amex into a separate acount which I have done. But I would like to get it to merge with my checking acount ledger without doing 50 split transactions. Any advice? Mopaint


----------

